# Swimming in Ooths over here in California.



## Butterfly (Nov 24, 2006)

So I had to put my European Mantis in the freezer the other day, it was sad as this was the first time I had to help one to pass on.

The next day I checked on the Stagmomantis Limbata and I noticed she had laid an ooth! So I moved it to another container but have questions. Will I need to put this ooth through a cold period like the ooths from my mantis religiosa? Will they hatch sooner as well?

Then I noticed my Iris Oratoria was at the bottom of his cage dead as well, poor guy didnt eat very well once he was captured though. Not for lack of trying to catch him multiple sizes of bugs though. Many were still alive when I emptied it out.

Then as I was leaving the house Thursday I noticed an ooth on the trumpet vine outside my home. I have no clue what kind of Mantis this one came from though, it kinda does and kinda doesnt look like any of the ones I already have. Ill upload a pic tomorrow hopefully.

So, here I am with 5 european ooths, a limbata ooth and one unknown ooth. Man I'm gonna be swimming in nymphs soon! And I still dont know how to culture fruitflies lol.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 24, 2006)

ok well you can buy fruit flies anywhere at pet shops mostly


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2006)

If you don't have fruit fly cultures well established when all these mantids hatch you're in trouble.


----------



## joossa (Nov 24, 2006)

I have a question because I will soon be in a similar situation:

Can one just let the new born nymphs eat each other until there are 5 or 6 left??? If this is true, then by the time there are the 5 or 6 left, will they have probably gone through their first molt???


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 24, 2006)

yes


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2006)

> I have a question because I will soon be in a similar situation:Can one just let the new born nymphs eat each other until there are 5 or 6 left??? If this is true, then by the time there are the 5 or 6 left, will they have probably gone through their first molt???


I always do that. Simply because its too hard to try and seperate hundreds of tiny nymphs and feed each of them.


----------



## Shelbycsx (Nov 27, 2006)

> Man I'm gonna be swimming in nymphs soon! And I still dont know how to culture fruitflies lol.


Man, you'll be swimming, i'll be drowning!!!! I've just got 4 or 5 euro's, and around 20 chinese ooths!!! :|


----------



## Mister Michael (Nov 27, 2006)

dang...I hope your gonna re-pop. your area with some of those shelby


----------



## Shelbycsx (Nov 27, 2006)

> dang...I hope your gonna re-pop. your area with some of those shelby


Ya' know it :wink:


----------



## TheVesper (Dec 12, 2006)

> So I had to put my European Mantis in the freezer the other day, it was sad as this was the first time I had to help one to pass on. The next day I checked on the Stagmomantis Limbata and I noticed she had laid an ooth! So I moved it to another container but have questions. Will I need to put this ooth through a cold period like the ooths from my mantis religiosa? Will they hatch sooner as well?
> 
> Then I noticed my Iris Oratoria was at the bottom of his cage dead as well, poor guy didnt eat very well once he was captured though. Not for lack of trying to catch him multiple sizes of bugs though. Many were still alive when I emptied it out.
> 
> ...


Lets trade babies!


----------



## Ian (Dec 13, 2006)

Sometimes the nymphs will not eat eachother, as eachother will be to big for them...so that moethod will not always work.

Also, if you don't have fruit flies, you can always use micro crickets.


----------

